# OG 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam looks real good!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanx been doing intriors about 27 yrs enjoy every single minute only do full restorations now. No time. to do productin work :biggrin: to many projects ,do all the work myself :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

how much to do a complete 2 door fleetwood interior bro????


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 18 2008, 09:15 PM~12470270
> *how much to do a complete 2 door fleetwood interior bro????
> *


Do u want the dash and plastics wraped? :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0 where are you located?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 07:24 PM~12470386
> *Do u want the dash and plastics wraped? :biggrin:
> *


no just seats and door panels, rear panels


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2008, 12:36 AM~12471995
> *no just seats and door panels, rear panels
> *


ME TOO PILLOW TOPS!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12472023
> *ME TOO PILLOW TOPS!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 18 2008, 10:40 PM~12471236
> *:0 where are you located?
> *


Located in LA Cali


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0 X4 AND THEM SEATS ARE BAD ASS AGAIN


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 08:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  awsome work, thats exactly what I want on my big body, if only you were closer


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 19 2008, 04:56 PM~12477827
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   awsome work, thats exactly what I want on my big body, if only you were closer
> *


How close are u to grand prairy texas


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 04:03 PM~12477439
> *:0 X4 AND THEM SEATS ARE BAD ASS AGAIN
> *


Thanx :biggrin:  
:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

x5 pillow tops


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 19 2008, 04:01 PM~12477858
> *Thanx :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


I DIDNT KNOW THAT RED 90D CADDY WAS YOURS :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 08:27 PM~12479476
> *I DIDNT KNOW THAT RED 90D CADDY WAS YOURS :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Are u talking about these cars :biggrin: both these cars are orange candy from house of color father and son moms daily is the fleet Im working on :biggrin: :biggrin:always gots to keep #1happy  :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good work :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 19 2008, 08:00 PM~12479699
> *Are u talking about these cars :biggrin: both these cars are orange candy from house of color father and son  moms daily is the fleet Im working on :biggrin:  :biggrin:always gots to keep #1happy   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I AM COLORBLIND AND COCKEYED BUT THATS IT :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 19 2008, 11:13 PM~12480794
> *:0 I AM COLORBLIND AND COCKEYED BUT THATS IT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 08:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice nick 
i wish i can have mine done. but i got more want then i got $$ now. :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 20 2008, 09:50 PM~12485930
> *very very nice nick
> i wish i can have mine done. but i got more want then i got $$ now. :biggrin:
> *


hey brother anytime u need some interior call me and let me know we can always work something out youll never know until u call always down to help a fellow RI member out anyway I can :thumbsup: :biggrin: would like to have some of my work showing up there again :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cant see the pics but it sounds as if your work is baddaz


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 08:54 AM~12488784
> *cant see the pics but it sounds as if your work is baddaz
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 19 2008, 09:00 PM~12479699
> *Are u talking about these cars :biggrin: both these cars are orange candy from house of color father and son  moms daily is the fleet Im working on :biggrin:  :biggrin:always gots to keep #1happy   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, makes me wish I was doing interior 27 years . . .

nice rides


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 22 2008, 06:33 PM~12501549
> *Damn, makes me wish I was doing interior 27 years . . .
> 
> nice rides
> *



:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Gangsta WORK homie, NO JOKE!!!!


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

uffin: ttt


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you guys should see his OG lowrider style work, biscuits, tuck n roll not to mention his new school hotrodder type interriors as well... wish i had some pix so i could post...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, nice


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

PIX DONT DO HIS WORK JUSTICE...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 08:54 AM~12488784
> *cant see the pics but it sounds as if your work is baddaz
> *



yep it is. not my taste but VERY nice!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 1 2009, 12:35 AM~12575294
> *yep it is. not my taste but VERY nice!
> *


what you talking about, that's a custom made stock interior...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Perfect


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jan 2 2009, 09:11 PM~12588404
> *Perfect
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ..P.. (Dec 24, 2008)

:0 Beautiful uffin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 09:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam fuckin nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 10:54 AM~12488784
> *cant see the pics but it sounds as if your work is baddaz
> *


I can see the pics now, and it looks badazz :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jan 4 2009, 07:14 PM~12604553
> *dam fuckin nice
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

look really clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

nick whatup bro, you ever get a chance to get that booklet out to me? lmk bro


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 06:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the seats look really good homie... i have a ? pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

whats up nick...that shit looks real nice!!!! good work!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

cant wait to see pics of my shit up on here


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 13 2009, 05:43 PM~12694882
> *cant wait to see pics of my shit up on here
> *


you take it to Nick homie?


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 14 2009, 08:20 AM~12700204
> *you take it to Nick homie?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  when ever ur ready 4 your coupe Ill come down to do yours or bring it down will send back looking like Rubens car  :0


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 14 2009, 08:20 AM~12700204
> *you take it to Nick homie?
> *



yezzzzir


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jan 14 2009, 08:42 AM~12700716
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   when ever ur ready 4 your coupe Ill come down to do yours or bring it down will send back looking like Rubens car   :0
> *


man, that'll be all on my boy when he's ready.. i'm just gonna get her ready for the street, then he can take it from there... 

how much Ruben want for one of the castle grills?


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 15 2009, 05:48 AM~12710992
> *man, that'll be all on my boy when he's ready.. i'm just gonna get her ready for the street, then he can take it from there...
> 
> how much Ruben want for one of the castle grills?
> *


call me we can work something out


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:10 PM~12796387
> *call me we can work something out
> *


nick what up bro you get my pm? lmk know sumn bro!!


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

whats the location on this guy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 24 2009, 11:29 AM~12801376
> *whats the location on this guy?
> *


west covina


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

any shop info?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 24 2009, 07:44 PM~12805050
> *any shop info?
> *


pm him your digits and he'll get back in toch w you


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Will them pillow top seat fit in a 2dr caprice?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jan 30 2009, 01:04 PM~12859353
> *Will  them pillow top seat fit in a 2dr caprice?
> *


YES


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

wat year cadi is that sorry if its a dumb ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 07:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN NICE HOMIE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 1 2009, 01:26 AM~12872194
> *DAMN NICE HOMIE
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:  Thanx


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

PM me what u charge for a full 2dr fleetwood interior


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 09:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those seats are so nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

going up TTT


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

perfection


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT for the big dawg....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT for the Fam....


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

real nice work man


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

nice fuckin wrk.lotta hrs involved!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

really nice work man


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

that interior looks comfy as fuck.. where did u get it , where can i get one for mine and what did it cost


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i wish i still lived out west.........i would be bringing my shit down right now......ever shipped seats :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

very nice work!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 07:34 PM~12469885
> *just fineshing up this interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

man your work is sick


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

awesome work :biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## caddyrider (May 9, 2009)

where u at (location?)


----------

